# Tem nevado na ilha do Corvo ?



## maxcrc (10 Abr 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia
Antes de mais nada, desculpe-me se o meu Português não é tão bom, minha língua nativa é o castelhano.
Eu estava pesquisando sobre raras quedas de neve nos Açores, e vejo que nevou raras vezes sobre 700m em Flores, Terceira, São Jorge, Faial e São Miguel.
A minha pergunta é se já caiu neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Corvo tamben (700m). 
Acho que nevaditas breves sejan possíveies, mas eu não encontrei nenhuma confirmação.
Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2017 às 14:30)

maxcrc disse:


> Bom dia
> Antes de mais nada, desculpe-me se o meu Português não é tão bom, minha língua nativa é o castelhano.
> Eu estava pesquisando sobre raras quedas de neve nos Açores, e vejo que nevou raras vezes sobre 700m em Flores, Terceira, São Jorge, Faial e São Miguel.
> A minha pergunta é se já caiu neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Corvo tamben (700m).
> ...



É possível que já tenha nevado nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Corvo.
No entanto a estrada só chega aos 500 e tal metros de altitude. Aí será certamente algo muito invulgar.
Com a agravante de que a população na ilha é muito reduzida. E o que neva, não deverá acumular o suficiente para que a população da vila consiga ver.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2017 às 23:19)

AnDré disse:


> É possível que já tenha nevado nos pontos mais altos da ilha do Corvo.
> No entanto a estrada só chega aos 500 e tal metros de altitude. Aí será certamente algo muito invulgar.
> Com a agravante de que a população na ilha é muito reduzida. E o que neva, não deverá acumular o suficiente para que a população da vila consiga ver.



A Ilha é também muito pequena e a área acima dos 700 metros é muito reduzida o que ainda complica mais. Provavelmente já deve ter nevado qualquer coisa no topo da ilha, mas para acumulações deve ser extraordinariamente difícil. 

Fiz uma pesquisa rápida pela na net e não encontrei nada sobre neve no Corvo.


----------

